# Fichier sonore étrange sur l'écran verrouillé



## marzipan (11 Mai 2012)

En prenant mon iPad aujourd'hui, sur l'écran verrouillé, il y avait dans le haut de l'écran une barre avec des boutons pour faire jouer un fichier sonore (boutons play, stop, etc.) - placée où se trouvent habituellement les notifications que je reçois du notification center. J'ai appuyé "play" et un fichier sonore que je ne possède pas s'est mis à jouer. J'ai tout de suite arrêté, puis j'ai débarré mon iPad. Ensuite, pas moyen de retrouver le fichier en question, ni sa trace. Je n'ai pas reçu de message de quelqu'un qui me l'aurait envoyé, ni laissé d'applications ouvertes avec le fichier en question. Maintenant, je me demande s'il s'agit d'un malware quelconque. Devrais-je m'inquiéter?


----------



## Alphonsine (11 Mai 2012)

Mais pourquoi ne pas avoir laissé jouer la bande son au lieu de tout de suite l'arrêter ? Tu avais peur d'entendre des vérités que tu ne veux pas accepter peut-être ? Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème qui concerne l'iPad mais qui relève plutôt de ton subconscient qui veut te faire passer un message. Tu devrais creuser de ce côté là.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2012)

Quelle analyse 

Franchement, je ne pense pas qu'il soit question de Malware ou autre saloperie ici. Je n'ai pas l'explication, mais je doute du caractère viral de ce son.


----------



## Tosay (11 Mai 2012)

Sérieusement, je ne pense pas qu'il existe des "malware" dans un iPad. (mais je peux me tromper..)

mais tu as peut-être appuyé deux fois sur le bouton Home , ce qui t'a lancé la fonction iPod ... et tu avais peut-être une musique inconnue ou un bonus d'un de tes albums...ou autre..


----------

